# Follow through



## USMCGolfer (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok, I have only been playing for a little under 2 years. I have decent distance with my irons, but where I am struggling mightily with my swing is in the tee box, with a 3 wood or driver. I feel pretty good about my swing all the way up until what to do with my arms on the follow through, which I think is the reason I slice a little bit. I have watched instructional videos on the internet, and they jabber on about a bunch of stuff until impact, but rarely talk about what your arms should be doing on the follow through. Does it matter at all? Would a poor follow through lend to a hook or slice? I just feel like my arms on the follow through have no idea what they are supposed to be doing, and its hard to find advice on this.


----------



## bjterry62 (Jun 12, 2007)

The follow through is the result of the swing. A poor followthrough is USUALLY indicative of a swing flaw. HOWEVER, bodily restrictions can sometimes cause a bad (or non-standard) follow through. Typically, the follow through on a full shot is simply both arms folding over your left shoulder (righty) with the club shaft line ranging any where from across the back of your right shoulder to across the lower part of your right shoulderblade. If your hands tend to finish higer (in relation, horizontally, to the top of your left shoulder) the shaft line may even pass across your neck. Look at some still picks of several pros and you'll see what I'm describing.

Now, with all that said, I wouldn't worry too much about the follow through because if you get things right at impact, then your followthrough will be fine. Just let it happen.

BT


----------



## Gibby (Sep 9, 2007)

It should be automatic if you hit a nice shot.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

bjterry62 said:


> The follow through is the result of the swing. A poor followthrough is USUALLY indicative of a swing flaw. HOWEVER, bodily restrictions can sometimes cause a bad (or non-standard) follow through.
> 
> BT


This is so key. I totally agree


----------

